# Layer-Werbung



## daryl (17. November 2004)

Kennt ihr einen Anbieter von Layer-Werbung?
Also einer, bei dem man Geld dafür bekommt, dass man Layer-Werbung einblendet bzw. auf diese geklickt wird.


----------

